# Crowing!



## AlisonM (Mar 24, 2014)

Since my numbers have come down, and my HbAs are in the target zone, my weight has really started dropping too. I've just bought a new bra, two cup sizes smaller than my last one and have come down from a size 30 to a 22 and am still shrinking. I haven't changed anything, still doing portion control/modified Atkins rather than calorie counting but the weight is really starting to come down. I bought new clothes at the end of last year in a size 26 and now, only three months later, I have to go out and do it all again in a 20/22. I'm starting to look very 'baggy though', especially round my tummy and under my arms. I wonder what to do about that?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2014)

Great news Alison!


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 24, 2014)

Well done Alison, that's a fantastic achievement!  I'm lucky that my skin isn't quite as saggy as some of the horrors you see on Embarrassing Bodies - but it comes close in places.  That's genetics for you.  Either your skin shrinks a bit, or it doesn't.  Start playing the lottery!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 25, 2014)

I was weighed as part of my appointment today and I've lost 3.5 kilos in 5 weeks. That's the most I've managed in one month since Dx (or even two months).


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 25, 2014)

Good on you Alison , you are doing so well .


----------



## Cleo (Mar 25, 2014)

That's fantastic Alison - well done ! X


----------



## Carmina (Mar 27, 2014)

I've been doing a bit of googling about this problem recently as I'm starting to resemble a teddy bear with some of the stuffing removed - all saggy and baggy - and I thought it could only get worse with more weight off.

I've seen all the horror photos in the media and heard about people having to spend a fortune on surgery to make their skin fit them again and was really worried about it. 

Apparently your skin will eventually adjust and shrink to fit but it can take up to 2 years to get there. All the advice I've found about helping it on its way is to make sure your diet is a 'good' one with enough protein to keep your skin (and everything else) healthy, stay well hydrated and keep exercising. All of which should be covered by the general guidelines of diabetic living. 

I think as we get older it might take a bit longer for our skin to look like ours and not a hand-me-down for us to grow into, but it will get there. And we'll be as gorgeous as we're healthy. 

Well done on the loss so far. I started as a size 28 last October and today I'm 18-20. I lost weight very quickly at first but it's settled down to around 1lb a week so I could drop another 2 stone+ by the end of the year.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 27, 2014)

Well done to both of you. Sounds like you've been working really hard to lose weight.


----------

